# What a whoopin



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

man ole mailbox took a beat down today from @olecharle, thanks brother it's much appreciated, and Sophie is parading hers around the house like a proud peacock lol, she's been trying to find a hiding place for it now for an hour it's funny as can be, thank you from the bottom of my heart Charlie buddy, it's made mine and Sophie's day. Many of these I haven't tried yet due to getting locked into just tryin ole faithfuls and just not branching out and trying new things. Thank you sir.. mike&sophie..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That's certainly a well placed flogging... nice bomb from one good brother to another.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice smackdown @Olecharlie!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice one indeed

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great selection there Charlie


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow! Awesome hit @Olecharlie! And a bone for Sophie! Double time!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice work Charlie!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 222398
> man ole mailbox took a beat down today from @olecharle, thanks brother it's much appreciated, and Sophie is parading hers around the house like a proud peacock lol, she's been trying to find a hiding place for it now for an hour it's funny as can be, thank you from the bottom of my heart Charlie buddy, it's made mine and Sophie's day. Many of these I haven't tried yet due to getting locked into just tryin ole faithfuls and just not branching out and trying new things. Thank you sir.. mike&sophie..


Your very welcome brother Mike and Sophie. Try the 3 horizontal ones at the bottom, the Bishops Blend and the crack stick are regular favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

